# growing anubias nana out of water



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Stick em in an enclosed container with a little water at the bottom and a cover on top with whatever light source you have laying around. You need high humidity, so I reccomend putting a heater in the water, but I am sure there are other ways. Mist once a week with a spray bottle.

Thats it. You have an emersed setup. Don't expect explosive growth...


----------



## emmanuelchavez (Apr 20, 2008)

I found my nana grew out much, much quicker submersed than emersed. In about three months, it only threw out one leave while emersed. When submersed, it threw out about three new leaves in one month. There was co2 involved, though.


----------



## problemman (Aug 19, 2005)

k thats what i have been hearing so i guess they will just stay in the water then.


----------



## blackandyellow (Jul 1, 2009)

emmanuelchavez said:


> I found my nana grew out much, much quicker submersed than emersed. In about three months, it only threw out one leave while emersed. When submersed, it threw out about three new leaves in one month. There was co2 involved, though.


This is my experience too. I was growing an emersed nana while my 100 gal tank was being fixed and it barely grew new leaves. Now that it´s inmersed again it even flowered!

They are just slooow growers


----------



## screename (Dec 8, 2004)

Up your lighting to about 20-30 wpg and increase your co2 and ferts to combat possible algae. Its still not lighting fast but much faster. I also float a lot of mine so they are closer to the light.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

screename said:


> Up your lighting to about 20-30 wpg and increase your co2 and ferts to combat possible algae. Its still not lighting fast but much fast er. I also float a lot of mine so they are closer to the light.


Do they grow faster on high light or closer to light?


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

Herns, it depends on rhizome size. Also, you need to provide, is everything the plant needs for it to grow faster. 

I leave my anubias plants in tanks with glass tops. Misted daily without heater. Temperature gets to about 80 degrees inside over 12 hours because of the light.

If you allow them to dry out, the leaves will start browning on the edges. New growth will have a protective barrier to help keep moisture in.

Mother plants will provide you with more leaves...



I see decent growth.


----------



## herns (May 6, 2008)

gordonrichards said:


> Herns, it depends on rhizome size. Also, you need to provide, is everything the plant needs for it to grow faster.
> 
> I leave my anubias plants in tanks with glass tops. Misted daily without heater. Temperature gets to about 80 degrees inside over 12 hours because of the light.
> 
> ...


I got you. 
So, the tank is not filled with water since you just mist them. Do you attach the plant on wood or rocks? How often do you mist them?


----------

